#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ψυκτικός θάλαμος εντός μεταλλικού κτηρίου

## Xάρης

Πώς κατασκευάζεται;

Υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες;
Αυτοί που είναι ανεξάρτητες στατικά κατασκευές, συνήθως τμηματικές (modular)* καιαυτοί που κατασκευάζονται κατά το συνήθη τρόπο (στύλοι-δοκοί-δοκίδες-επιφανειακά στοιχεία) και πολλές φορές συνδέονται στατικά με το υπόλοιπο κτήριο.
Δεν αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση που όλο το κτήριο είναι ένας ψυκτικός θάλαμος αλλά μόνο τμήμα αυτού.

Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε κατά τη στατική μελέτη στη δεύτερη περίπτωση;
Τι επιπλέον φορτίσεις & συνδυασμούς να λάβουμε; Θερμοκρασιακή μεταβολή;

Διακρίνω πάλι δύο περιπτώσεις:
ψυκτικός θάλαμος όπου έχουμε κατάψυξη και θερμοκρασίες -20°C καιψυκτικός θάλαμος όπου έχουμε συντήρηση και θερμοκρασίες ~0°C

* Δείτε στη σελίδα 5 του pdf που θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

